# Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft



## DUSpinner (19. Juni 2016)

*Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Das deutsche Team wurde bei der Feederweltmeisterschaft 2016 souverän vor England Weltmeister: Darüberhinaus wurde Jens Dirksen Einzelweltmeister und Felix Scheuermann holte Bronze. 

Dies wird der ohnehin in Deutschland populären Angelart "Feedern" noch einen weitern Schub geben.

Näher Infos: http://www.champions-team.de/verans.../Vorbericht-Feeder-Weltmeisterschaft-2016.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft​*
Wie die Kollegen von Champions-Team berichten, wurden die deutschen Wettangler im Feederangeln sowohl im Einzel wie auch mit der Mannschaft Weltmeister:
http://www.champions-team.de/verans.../Vorbericht-Feeder-Weltmeisterschaft-2016.php

Für die deutsche Wettangelmannschaft starteten:
Scheuerman
Dirksen 
Küsters
Koschnick 
Frerichs 

Im Einzel gewann Jens Dirksen, der vor Steve Ringer und seinem deutschen Mannschaftskollegen Felix Scheuermann den Weltmeistertitel der Wettangler im Feederangeln gewinnen konnte. 

Wir gratulieren den deutschen Wettanglern zur Weltmeisterschaft im Einzel wie in der Mannschaft!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Waren praktisch zeitgleich, danke für Deine Mühe!!!

Ich habs zu meinem Artikel rüber geschoben, damits bei einem Thread bleibt.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Das deutsche Team wurde bei der Feederweltmeisterschaft 2016 souverän vor England Weltmeister: Darüberhinaus wurde Jens Dirksen Einzelweltmeister und Felix Scheuermann holte Bronze.
> 
> Dies wird der ohnehin in Deutschland populären Angelart "Feedern" noch einen weitern Schub geben.
> 
> Näher Infos: http://www.champions-team.de/verans.../Vorbericht-Feeder-Weltmeisterschaft-2016.php




Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Team und an den Einzelsieger sowie dritt plazierten.
Waaaaahnsinnnig geil.

Dann zu meiner Kritik/ Frage...*hust*

Einen Schub geben? Wohin? 
Das gibt gar nix positives, ganz im Gegenteil.
Wenn man den Sieg jetzt gross an die Öffentlichkeit bringt (was für den positiven Schub nötig wäre) kommen die Tierschützer auf den Plan und das Geschrei geht los...
Und dann.....schwupps ist die Gemeinnützigkeit einiger Vereine futsch..

Also..sorry hört auf zu träumen. Einen Schub?...Nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Team und an den Einzelsieger sowie dritt plazierten.
> Waaaaahnsinnnig geil.
> 
> Dann zu meiner Kritik/ Frage...*hust*
> ...


 

Du hast da die größten "feinde" vergessen,ich hab sie mal mit eingetragen.........

#h


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



gründler schrieb:


> Du hast da die größten "feinde" vergessen,ich hab sie mal mit eingetragen.........
> 
> #h



Danke,......in der Tat so sieht es aus.

Aber dennoch ist der Sieg eine geile Sache.  :vik:#g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Jens Koschnick hätte ich gerne weiter oben gesehen, netter sympathischer Typ. Dann beim nächsten mal bestimmt. :g


----------



## DUSpinner (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Das mit dem "Schub" in meinem Eingangspost bezog sich sicherlich nicht auf die Verbände, die es bisher nicht nötig gehabt haben, dieses positives Ergebnis auf ihre HP zu veröffentlichen.
Der Schub bezog sich eher auf die Angler, respektive Anfänger und Angelinteressierte und vor allem auf die Angelindustrie, die diesen "Erfolg" entsprechend vermarkten werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Sogar die WAZ bringt nen Artikel dazu:
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/jens-koschnick-ist-angelweltmeister-id11947885.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Gibts auch einen offiziellen DAFV Empfang mit Würdigung der sportlichen Leistung ? [emoji6]


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gibts auch einen offiziellen DAFV Empfang mit Würdigung der sportlichen Leistung ? [emoji6]


|muahah:#6

Trotzdem ,Glückwunsch an die Mannschaft.#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |muahah:#6
> 
> Trotzdem ,Glückwunsch an die Mannschaft.#6


Mist,hatte ganz vergessen,das der Angelfischerverband mit Veranstaltungen bei denen Fische gefangen werden, ein kleines 
Verleugnungsproblem hat.


----------



## Tricast (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Der DAFV hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun da der DAFV nicht in der CIPS oder FIPS ist. Genau wie der VDSF, der die MItgliedschaft dem DAV überlassen hatte, hat der DAFV die Mitgliedschaft dem DSAV überlassen. Und der DSAV entsendet zu diesen Veranstaltungen auch die Angler.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



Tricast schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun



Heinz,schon richtig.

Nur wenn der DAFV damit nix zu tun hat,(bzw.nix zu tun haben will) kann man sich dort auch gefälligst  Sprüche klemmen, nach denen der Vergleichswettkampf der ANGLER das Casting sei.

Das ist es eben genau NICHT !

Bei so einem (bewusst !) verbreiteten Mist,geht mir nämlich der Hut hoch.


----------



## Minimax (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Schön! Es ist doch immerhin toll, dass in der -im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern- anglerfeindlichen, von Wirrwarr, Inkompetenz und Misstrauen ggü. den Anglern geprägten Atmosphäre und Verbandslandschaft in Deutschland es möglich ist, dass Anglerkollegen ihre Skills so weit verfeinern können, um international punkten zu können. Ist ja fast so, als würde ein deutsches Team ne Fussballmeisterschaft gewinnen, obwohl Fussball nur halblegal geduldet wäre ("Elfmeterschiessen only"), und der DFB seine Aufgabe in der Pflege des Rasens sehen würde..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Wettangelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Heinz,schon richtig.
> 
> Nur wenn der DAFV damit nix zu tun hat,(bzw.nix zu tun haben will) kann man sich dort auch gefälligst  Sprüche klemmen, nach denen der Vergleichswettkampf der ANGLER das Casting sei.
> 
> ...



Nur was hat das hiermit jetzt zu tun ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*

Wenn du die DAFV Seite studierst,kommst du drauf.

Wer die Wettangler von der Würdigung ihres Erfolges ausschliesst und quasi ignoriert verdient nicht den Anspruch einer "Interessenvertretung der Anglerinnen und Angler"

Oder sind Wettangler etwa keine Angler?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutschland Angelweltmeister Feeder im Einzel und der Mannschaft*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn du die DAFV Seite studierst,kommst du drauf.
> 
> Wer die Wettangler von der Würdigung ihres Erfolges ausschliesst und quasi ignoriert verdient nicht den Anspruch einer "Interessenvertretung der Anglerinnen und Angler"
> 
> Oder sind Wettangler etwa keine Angler?



Das Thema dreht sich um die Weltmeisterschaft im Feedern? Ich kann nicht verstehen wie bei jedem erfreulichem Thema gleich der Bogen zum Verband gezogen wird. 

Desweiteren hat Tricast das doch ausreichend erklärt.


----------

